# Concord charisma. Electrical



## Libraryman (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi all I’m trying to help a single woman who drives a 2016 Concord charisma...the mains sockets don’t work but everything else does...

Is there a trip switch in the vehicle?

She’s not very familiar with it yet..

Ray


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Libraryman said:


> Hi all I'm trying to help a single woman who drives a 2016 Concord charisma...the mains sockets don't work but everything else does...
> 
> Is there a trip switch in the vehicle?
> 
> ...


There is certain to be a RCD plus at least one MCB. I presume of course that she is on EHU? [I know it may be an obvious prerequisite but after 10 years or more on motorhome forums it is always best to start from basics.]


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is the polarity correct?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You could try giving Southdown Motorhomes a call and asking for technical help. They're Concorde dealers so should be able to tell you where to look.

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/contactus/index.php


----------



## Libraryman (Jul 25, 2010)

rayc said:


> There is certain to be a RCD plus at least one MCB. I presume of course that she is on EHU? [I know it may be an obvious prerequisite but after 10 years or more on motorhome forums it is always best to start from basics.]


Yes that's my assumption, however..I've asked her to look for an rcd inside the vehicle but she has no idea where to look...
Yes, she is on hook up....she has all 12 volt available but it appears she has no 240 volt sockets working....

I'll pop around tomorrow to see if she has been able to sort it...

Ray


----------



## Libraryman (Jul 25, 2010)

I believe she is going to try and contact a dealer to seek advise....

Ray


----------



## Libraryman (Jul 25, 2010)

In so far as I’m aware yes..

Ray


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Libraryman said:


> In so far as I'm aware yes..
> 
> Ray


Is it all things mains operated e.g. battery charging, heating, fridge etc or just the sockets?


----------



## Libraryman (Jul 25, 2010)

That’s a fair question...as far as I’m aware..it’s just Sockets, I’ll ask how the fridge is currently running, of course...if mains are off it will be running on gas...
From what i can see, battery charging is fine..but the solar will be running them anyway.

Ray


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

A friend of mine had a Charisma and the electrical controls were in the garage area, no idea if the one in question will be the same but worth a look.

.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We have a Concorde Concerto and the controls are in the garage, although ours is a 2005 model so much older.
The newer ones are far, far more complex electrically owners tell me, I am member of the Concorde owners group in the UK.


----------

